# My Sassy leaves for heaven tomorrow



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't been here much since last year, after loosing Emily our last maltese and Amber our cocker spaniel on the same day..

We held off getting another since we had Sassy, who has health issues.. she gets along fine with other dogs,but we just wanted to give her all our attention since we knew her time was short..

Vet told us in October, her time was short.. maybe a couple weeks.. new med changes, renal diet food..her kidney values kept climbing..
Her stools are mucus covered.., she gums pale,not oxygenating, she's stumbly now and she's sooo thin..

We took her back for her monthly check and they told us she could go at any time.. it's time,they did all they could and nothing left to try...

We got Sassy 5 years ago as a foster.. she was an abused fear biter..never thought we'd own a Chi,since most were nippy..
Took 3 weeks of working with her, bribing her with pizza crusts to start to be able to hold her..
We took her home for Thanksgiving 5 years ago, to foster...

About 2 weeks in,I had to have surgery.. with 4 dogs on meds, me with cancer treatment,and Al still had to wear gloves or she'd bite him.. we took her back to the shelter until I recovered from surgery..
About 2 weeks later we went to get her back in foster,but had a couple people interested so we waited.. people never came through,she'd bite..
I told them if Al didn't she didn't get adopted by Christmas.. I'm going to go get her..

In the meantime,I'd still go up and work with her..
They wouldn't let her out because she'd bite.. so Al would go in..I'd stay up front and call out "where's my baby duckie?" ( she followed me all over like a baby duck)..
He'd let her out and she'd run to the front of the shelter looking for me and let me pick her up... pizza crusts were always involved..lol

Al wasn't thrilled but he tolerated her..

One of the workers there said she was going to be euthanized, day after Christmas.. since she bit everyone..they didn't have the time to work with her..

I kept working on Al.. he said if she's still there after Christmas, I can go get her...

We got her and yes it took another couple months,before Al could hold her without gloves.. but he came around eventually..

Where did that 5 years go? Now we say goodbye,for now... tomorrow at 3:00 My heart hurts sooo much....
She's come so far.. after so much abuse and broken bones.. to land in our hearts..
She was never one to want cuddled like our other fluffs, a very rare nose lick from her is a treasure...
She's going to leave a huge hole in our hearts.... 

We'll be dogless,for the first time in over 37 years of marriage...dogless for Christmas...

This is the day we got her, in her pretty new dress..










Sassy on her binkie .. couple weeks ago..


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry Michelle. You gave Sassy five wonderful years and now you will give her the ultimate gift, one given out of kindness and caring. My heart is breaking for you😪


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle, I'm so very sorry. I remember when you and Al first started working with Sassy and how dedicated you've been to giving her the best life possible. Holding you across the miles and sending you hugs!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry Michelle. I remember when you got her and I can't believe it's been 5 years already, 5 wonderful years that you gave to her. Sending you my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Michelle :'( This will be such a hard Christmas. May you and Al lean on each other for comfort. Sassy was incredibly blessed (I'd say she won the lottery) having you and Al adopt her. Will be thinking of you at 3 pm as you say goodby to your precious girl.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle, I love Sassy's story---so full of love & persistence! It is really true that "love covers a multitude of sins." What a wonderful last 5 years she has known love. Your solace will be found there---together. Please know that you will be in my thoughts today in a special way. This is a journey of which none of us are jealous----so painful but it is the right thing for Sassy.💔


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

Such a beauty. I'm so sorry. I know how hard it is to let go.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just finished reading your beautiful story about Sassy and you and Al certainly did a wonderful just in the five years that you had her. As hard as it will be for both of you, please know in your hearts that you gave her all the love, kindness, and compassion that any Pet could of asked for. I am truly sorry that you have to lose her but you are doing the most unselfish thing by letting her go over to the Bridge. My thoughts and prayers will be with both of you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Michelle I am so sorry, I remember when you got Sassy. My heart and thoughts are with you and Al.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I’m so very sorry, Michelle. Sassy was lucky to have found a family as loving as yours. Know that I will be thinking of you and Al during this very sad time. xx


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

Michelle, I am very sorry for you and Al.Sassy was very lucky to have you. Sending love to you 🧡


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My Sassy is in heaven now with our other babies.. I asked that she tell them , we love them for us..
Holding her paw in my hand and her heart in our hearts..


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Michelle, she is at peace. I hope you and Al can find peace in your hearts soon.


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

michellerobison said:


> My Sassy is in heaven now with our other babies.. I asked that she tell them , we love them for us..
> Holding her paw in my hand and her heart in our hearts..
> 
> View attachment 275169


Oh Michelle, I am so sorry. 🧡


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Michelle and Al,

I am so sorry. We all know what loving and devoted parents you always were to Sassy. 

My heart and thoughts are with both of you. May you and Al find comfort in knowing that Sassy is an Angel in Heaven now. I pray you will find Sassy’s loving spirit surround both of you with everlasting peace and love .. until you are, once again, reunited, in Heaven.


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

My heart breaks for all of you. What love, patience, and compassion you gave Sassy. 
I pray you find peace knowing you gave her the greatest gift of all.....eternal rest. 
I hope my furbabys meet her at the bridge💔💔


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

5 years seems so short..it was longer than we expected due to her CHF.. 
Several times,we thought she'd pass away, but vet was able to pull off miracles..
Time on oxygen and lots of med changes..She was on 5 different meds..twice a day.. plus incontinent...

No one wanted to deal with those issues and her biting..But she had spunk.. and such a crappy life that I had to take her and love her, spoil her and make her happy..
I came from an abusive home and I have health issues and someone loved me..so I had to pay it forward ..

It's so strange now, our routine of mixing her food and probiotic, her meds , letting her go out multiple times...diaper changes..
Our nightly ritual of her last meds of the day, followed by lots of kissies, special treats and her following me to go "nite nite" and I take her favourite binkie and wrap her up in it on the couch as we chilled,then took her to bed, binkie and all..

I washed all her beddie byes, binkies, her nappy covers ,little fuzzy jackets for cold weather...her bowls ,for the last time tonight and put them away..

We just filled her heart meds and prescription renal diet food is in mid shipment,so we couldn't stop it.. We'll donate to the vet office,they will give them to owners who's dogs are newly diagnosed to test how the meds work before spending a lot of money on the scripts..

Beds, binkies and clothes,we'll keep and another will get to wear them and feel Sassy's love and the ones who came before her...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Funny how all of those tangible things scrunch down in the crevices of our hearts----I like this saying so much:
“When we lose someone we love we must learn not to live without them, but to live with the love they left behind.” (Unknown)----it so suits us who love so deeply the little 4 legged heart-stealers. Big hugs to you & Al.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss, you are so special to give Sassy the love she always wanted! Sassy will surely be greeted by your others! My heart breaks for you reading your story. Sassy knew you loved her so much!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Michelle my heart aches for you and Al. Your love and devotion to Sassy, and all your girls, is a lesson to all of us—don’t give up on those no one else wants to help. The love is there but hidden by fear. I applaud you Michelle. Sassy knew and depended on your love. She was a lucky girl at last, like her Mommy. 

I will keep you in my heart during the coming holidays. It will be so hard for you. Please remember I will have you on my mind and praying for God to get you through this. That’s all I have to give you. ❤


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

Michelle,
I was thinking of you.
🧡 I hope you had a merry Christmas even though it must have been hard given the circumstances...


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

michellerobison said:


> I haven't been here much since last year, after loosing Emily our last maltese and Amber our cocker spaniel on the same day..
> 
> We held off getting another since we had Sassy, who has health issues.. she gets along fine with other dogs,but we just wanted to give her all our attention since we knew her time was short..
> 
> ...


I'm late catching up on Spoiled Maltese. So sorry to hear about your Sassy, but she was very blessed for you to have adopted her and given her such tender care.

Gentle hugs,
Lainie


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

I’m so deeply sorry for your loss. Sending you prayers and virtual hugs.


----------



## Mal-shi Mom (Dec 26, 2020)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

So sorry for your loss , you are real special to adopt sassy. She was meant for you and you took extra special care of her! And sassy knew it! It’s Never goodbye it’s see you later sassy! Bless you


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I can't see through my tears, I am sorry. How wonderful of a life you gave her..


----------

